# برنامه نویسی با محصولات مایکروسافت > برنامه نویسی مبتنی بر Microsoft .Net Framework > پروژه Mono > سوال: ثبت نام در سایت زامارین

## DotDotDot

سلام, دوستان من چرا نمیتونم تو سایت زامارین ثبت نام کنم, اصلا چیزی به نام sing in نیست یا پیز دیگه ...

----------

